# Any Beligian Malinois owners out there...?! - Fence Jumping Problem



## andybsl55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm getting to my last nerve with my Beligian Shepherd Keira. (Approx. 1yr 4mnths)

She is constantly jumping the backyard fence (Which is 7ft tall) & I can't find a way to stop her. 

I've tried thethering her but she can escape regardless what I use (She can undo trigger clips meant for a horse & can chew through washing line wire...)

I can literally open the back door & she will charge out & hop the fence within minutes.

She now can't be outside unsupervised.

It been happening for months & I'm at the point where I'm considering re-homing her because I can't handle the stress.

Is anyone out there who has some advice they could share?


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

andybsl55 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm getting to my last nerve with my Beligian Shepherd Keira. (Approx. 1yr 4mnths)
> 
> ...


I don't know what kind of fence you have. but you could try adding trellis, angled back into the garden and 45 degrees.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

andybsl55 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm getting to my last nerve with my Beligian Shepherd Keira. (Approx. 1yr 4mnths)
> 
> ...


The only thing that springs to mind is cat-proofing! I know it sounds daft, but you can get sort of things that point inwards (not pointy though) at the top of the fence, which stops the cat from getting over. They might do it for dogs as well, I wouldn't know, but it is worth googling to see if it might worth. If it will stop a cat, it should be able to stop a dog, shouldn't it?

We had 11 years of living with an escape artist, so I know how you feel.


----------



## Guy2932 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have a mali as my work dog and am familiar with the breed. In the short term I would suggest not leaving the dog unsupervised as you don't want to risk losing her but I think the long term solution lies in making sure the dog is content.

Mali's have very high prey drive and if they don't have an outlet for this then they will make their own entertainment. I don't know what training you do with your dog but they need to have a job or purpose in life. Games of hide and seek, ragging etc can all help provide an outlet for the dog.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

andybsl55 said:


> my 16-MO BSD-Mal Keira... constantly [jumps] the backyard fence (7-ft tall) - & I can't find a way to stop her.
> 
> I've tried tethering her but she can escape (She can undo trigger clips meant for a horse & can chew
> through washing line wire...) I can literally open the back door & she'll... hop the fence within minutes.
> ...


* overhead trolleys are simple, cheap & SAFE - *if U set the stand-offs at both ends of the trolley 
to STOP the trolley before the drop-line can wrap around obstacles, like the post or tree it's mounted on, 
etc - * the dog gets a long narrow 3 to 4-foot wide 'corridor' to run.

View attachment 70258


this can be diagonally across the yard, from the door to 4-ft from the fence, or any chord across the space. 
they're made of airline-cable COATED in nylon; the dog may chew the nylon off, but the cable will be solid. 
U will need a ladder & pliers or a crescent-wrench to install it - DON't forget the stops on both ends.

Unchain Your Dog.org | Install a Dog Trolley, Dog Run, Dog Cable

* coyote roller - 
Home

a spinning rod is installed above the existing fence; the attempt to hook a paw on it drops the jumper 
to the ground, unhurt. PVC pipe threaded on wire will serve the same purpose - TWO strands are better 
than one strand / roller.

* cat-proof extensions - 
aim the angle INWARD to keep the dog in. 
View attachment 70260


this is HOMEMADE - plastic netting, shelf-brackets screwed to the fence, & cable-ties secure the netting.


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

When you own Belgian sheps, one thing becomes clear, even a baby gate is useless by the time they are 4 months old. All my dogs could clear the fence by the time they neared 1 yr. old. 

I took a training approach to the problem, they can still clear it but now only on command.


----------

